# merlin taxidermy tool



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

merlin taxidermy tool brand new in box with all blades 150.00


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

sold pending payment


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

what was in the box


----------

